# Irritating Screeching Sound when Sharpening....



## karloevaristo (Nov 8, 2011)

Anybody have any experience with stones sometimes screeching when working with some knives?

I have a stainless german paring knife that always screeches when i do one of the sides. It's sort of a squealing sound that makes the hair at the back of my neck stand up... It's super irritating... and sometimes I just listen to a loud song on my ipod to block the noise... but it only happens on my paring and some other knives I sharpened for other people..

Any idea what's causing it?


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 8, 2011)

My guess would be lack of lubrication.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 8, 2011)

Yep, I've heard a sound like that before when sharpening crappy stainless on a stone that needed more water.


----------



## add (Nov 8, 2011)

Steel harmonics from friction?


----------



## karloevaristo (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a chef knife with the exact same steel (actually the exact same line) and it doesn't make that sound at all... and the stone is well soaked, and plenty of water to lubricate it... and it's not just in one stone but in almost all of them.... 

The sound just drives me nuts! and it's just one side... the other side doesn't give me any trouble at all...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 8, 2011)

I've had irritating screeching sounds occur during sharpening before, turns out it was just my gf complaining about me sharpening knives.


----------



## Seb (Nov 8, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I've had irritating screeching sounds occur during sharpening before, turns out it was just my gf complaining about me sharpening knives.


 
+1

Funny, it gets even louder when I hone on a rod.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 8, 2011)

Just sharpen one side.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 8, 2011)

I had it once with a stainless pm steel, and assumed it was from the abrasion resistance.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 8, 2011)

Yep. Happens when I sharpen my Tojiro from time to time on a 2k Shapton Pro. Friction Harmonics.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 8, 2011)

If it sounds bad, I add water.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Nov 8, 2011)

My friends forschner screeches unless It's sharpened at the bottom of a swimming pool.
Seriously though, you can hardly keep the stones wet enough to keep that banshee from singing.


----------



## Derryn (Nov 9, 2011)

I thought when sharpening both sides that if they sound the same it indicates your sharpening at the same angle.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 9, 2011)

A huge burr - at the other side -perhaps??


----------



## obtuse (Nov 9, 2011)

Too much pressure?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think I ever experienced this. I get the stainless scratchy sound but it's not loud like you guys are describing.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 9, 2011)

:Well, Dave, I guess that means that you are doing something wrong!


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 9, 2011)

I've had this happen too, but it seems to require just the right combination of water, pressure, grip on the blade and speed/type of sharpening movement. -kind of like making the rim of a wine glass sing by rubbing a damp finger on it.
If i change any of the elements, it stops.


----------

